
How the and sign got its name - DamonHD
https://www.bbc.com/ideas/videos/how-the-sign-got-its-name/p05vvbzx?playlist=glyphs-what-does-that-funny-squiggle-mean
======
DamonHD
The follow-on pieces about other glyphs are rather good too!

